# LM 1 BR 9/8-9/11 in Pigeon Forge $17 per night



## tschwa2 (Aug 18, 2015)

9/8-9/11 in a 1 br lodge unit for $50 total ($17 per night)

3 nights Tues-Friday 1 BR sleeps 4
The Lodges at The Great Smoky Mountains
222 Whistling Wind Way
Pigeon Forge, TN 37863

This is an at my cost (in points) reservation so if interested I would appreciate it, if during the stay you could take a few photos of the unit and the unit from the outside and the grounds/view and provide some frank feedback. Although this resort has been slow in being built, the completed units are supposed to be quite nice as is the view from the balcony.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 22, 2015)

I think I am going to cancel this one by 6:30p this evening if I don't get a taker.  So let me know ASAP if you would like to take it.  It may be available for a rebook later so if interested later let me know and I can check.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 22, 2015)

would be interested first week of october


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 22, 2015)

This is a small resort still under construction.  I believe they have only completed two 12 unit lodges- so 24 units available.  No other days are available in the next 60 days.


----------



## cranberryamber (Aug 29, 2015)

I am interested but we have to have a unit with no stairs because we are unable to do stairs.
Is this possible
fcnana53@aol.com


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 29, 2015)

I released the unit and it is no longer available.


----------

